# udev don't wanna autoload my tvtuner

## toto

Hello all,

I get this tvtuner "Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P+ (Rev.4C)", after update udev to new version (without coldplug) he try load it auto and have it:

```
bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 0000:00:0b.0, irq: 7, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdb002000

bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffff [init]

tveeprom 1-0050: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-121)?

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bt878: AUDIO driver version 0.0.0 loaded

bt878: Bt878 AUDIO function found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

bt878_probe: card id=[0x0],[ <NULL> ] has DVB functions.

bt878(0): Bt878 (rev 2) at 00:0b.1, irq: 7, latency: 32, memory: 0xdb000000

```

In old udev (with coldplug) tuner load from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```
bttv card=70 radio=1

tuner type=28

```

but now it don't work anymore.

How I can get work it auto? Maybe need send some parameters about my tuner to kernel/udev/pciids/other? And if "yes" how I can see it?

Thx

----------

## toto

any ideas ?

----------

## NaiL

I got the same problem.

----------

## davidgurvich

Please post emerge --info

----------

## toto

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 09 Feb 2007 12:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mail http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ALL=""

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://mail/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi allegro alsa alsa_cards_emu10k1 alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 apm arts audiofile bcmath berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt curl dbus dlloader dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm geoip gif glut gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jack java javascript jikes jingle jpeg kde kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text lcms ldap libg++ libnotify linguas_en linguas_ru lirc lirc_devices_pixelview_pro lm_sensors logrotate lzo lzw mad mhash midi mikmod mmap mmx mng modplug mono motif mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nls nocardbus nocd nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection rt2500usb rt73usb ruby samba sasl sdl session slang slp sndfile snmp sockets socks5 sox speex spell spl srv sse ssl svg tcl tcltk tcpd theora tidy tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows xine xml xml2 xorg xosd xv xvid xvmc yaz zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## davidgurvich

Which udev and baselayout versions do you have installed ?

----------

## toto

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-104-r9  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

----------

## davidgurvich

See what happens with baselayout-1.12.9, or changing to udev-103.

----------

## NaiL

Mine are:

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.8-r1 

sys-fs/udev-104-r9

I noticed this also:

```
$ dmesg | grep tuner

bttv0: using tuner=-1

tuner 2-0060: All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 2-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (bt848 #0 [sw])

tuner 2-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt848 #0 [sw])

tuner 2-0060: tuner type not set
```

While previously it was something like:

```
bttv0: miro: id=1 tuner=0 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: using tuner=0

tuner 0-0060: All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 0-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (bt848 #0 [sw])

tuner 0-0060: type set to 0 (Temic PAL (4002 FH5))

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (bt848 #0 [sw])
```

----------

## toto

hm,

I try:

```

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6

sys-fs/udev-103

```

and

```

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6

sys-fs/udev-104-r9

```

and

```

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9

sys-fs/udev-104-r9

```

Nothing good.

I do in /etc/conf.d/local.start this:

```

rmmod bt878

rmmod bttv

modprobe bttv card=70 radio=1

modprobe tuner type=28

modprobe lirc-gpio

/etc/init.d/lircd restart

```

and all work as was, but it's not true way =]

What can be it else ?

----------

## NaiL

Same here, i've put bttv card=1 tuner=0 in modules config. (it's like a patch)

----------

## wmigda

Hi,

I've located the bug and prepared the patch for the kernel:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/1/201

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/3/35

and finally:

http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/rev/561e3ebaf2b9

BR,

EDIT: but eventually you might want to load the v4l drivers with card type set to 138.

----------

